# shoulder injury



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

see a physician


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

R.I.C.E = Rest, ICE, Compression, Elevation. Most important is to keep ICE on it! NO HEAT!!! If you do this and is a muscle strain, you WILL feel much better in 48 hours.

Little TEST for you.

1. Rest your arm on the side of your body. 
2. Can you grab your arm with opposite arm and lift it without much pain to the hurt arm. Be sure NOT to use any muscles of your hurt arm during this test.
2.1. Were you able to lift your arm without as much pain? If so, is a muscle issue - Good news! ICE iT!
2.2 Cant lift your arm with other arm, maybe a bigger injury.

I had similar injury, should feel MUCH better in 48-72 hours. If not, you should go se a doctor. Did I say ICE IT!


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

good advice interstink


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I deal with a fair amount of sports med injuries and see alot of patinets with similar complaints from snowboarding/skateboarding, big issue is how you fell ? Possible injuries Sprain, Rotator cuff Tear, Labrum tear, Humerus fracture, and possible shoulder seperation with self reduction. Most the patients I see recall the incident where they fell forward and slammed either the right shoulder or the left shoulder into the ground, or they fall back ont thier ass and with hands outstretched trying to catch themselves from hitting thier ass on teh ground. With these two mechanisms of injusr could lead to several diagnosis. X-rays only reveal BONE, to fulle evaluate the shoulder and it's anatomy MRI is the key, but not always necessary. INTERSINK has it right ICE ICE ICE no heat.. ( Ya the heat feels better but not what ya want to do after an injury ) Ice, decreases the swelling and inflamation to the current injury, relieve pain, When there is an injury, fluid can collect in the area of the injury. This extra fluid causes swelling and, if there is enough extra fluid, the pain may worsen.
Apply a cloth-covered ice pack to the injured area for no more than 20 minutes at a time, 4 to 8 times a day. A one-pound package of frozen corn or peas makes a good ice pack. It is lightweight, conforms to the injured area, and is inexpensive and reusable. Applying ice more than 20 minutes may cause cold injury. Frozen gel packs are colder than ice, so they should only be left on for 10 minutes. 
If there is still pain when using the injured part after 1 or 2 days, see a healthcare provider.

** The information provided is intended to be informative and educational and is not a replacement for professional medical evaluation, advice, diagnosis or treatment by a healthcare professional.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks everyone. ill keep the ice on went to see nurse at skool its not broken hoping its just a bruised bone and not a tear. find out in a couple days


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> landed on my shoulder today i can move it but i even had truoble carrying my boots back inside any help??


I've had problems with my shoulder for the past half a year.. It sucks. I found the best way to get better is ice it first. If it doesn't feel better and if nothing is in fact broken, try physical therapy, it works wonders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> thanks everyone. ill keep the ice on went to see nurse at skool its not broken hoping its just a bruised bone and not a tear. find out in a couple days


No offense to the nurse idea....but...

hm1 is right. rest with ice for several days. It will likely feel better after 96 hours, however, if it continues to "lock up", "move too much", cause numbness/weakness without pain, or cause pain that doesn't generally improve....you need to see your MD or better yet, an orthopedic surgeon for evaluation.


----------

